# New (to Me) 21rs



## RosevilleBill (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I've read this forum for awhile and must say I really enjoy all of you and your conversations. Well I finally took the plunge about getting an RV. I picked up a very unused (still had the plastic on the mattress) 2005 21RS. I was about to try the RV thing awhile ago, but I got diagnosed with cancer and had to do some surgery and 6 months of Chemo. I've been feeling a lot more human, so I decided I better not wait any longer to try out this RV'ing. I tent camped all my life but I've reached the point that dirt camping is no longer my cup of tea. My family (wife and daughter) took our maiden trip to Monterey and stayed at Veterans Park (Pacific Grove $20a night). I did pretty well pulling it with my Tahoe, even over the Altamont pass. However, I imagined going into the Sierra's when it's 100 F and I'm at 7000 feet and so I just took another plunge and changed the Tahoe into a 2008 Dodge 2500 with a Cummins. Now I'm really ready for some campin'. The schedule is booked up until about July of 08 but I hope to make it to an Outback rally after that. Looking forward to meeting you in the future.


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome. I am glad you are doing better. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. God is good. Wow it sounds like you have the right set up,thats for sure. take care, I am sure you will have a good time camping .

Rich



RosevilleBill said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've read this forum for awhile and must say I really enjoy all of you and your conversations. Well I finally took the plunge about getting an RV. I picked up a very unused (still had the plastic on the mattress) 2005 21RS. I was about to try the RV thing awhile ago, but I got diagnosed with cancer and had to do some surgery and 6 months of Chemo. I've been feeling a lot more human, so I decided I better not wait any longer to try out this RV'ing. I tent camped all my life but I've reached the point that dirt camping is no longer my cup of tea. My family (wife and daughter) took our maiden trip to Monterey and stayed at Veterans Park (Pacific Grove $20a night). I did pretty well pulling it with my Tahoe, even over the Altamont pass. However, I imagined going into the Sierra's when it's 100 F and I'm at 7000 feet and so I just took another plunge and changed the Tahoe into a 2008 Dodge 2500 with a Cummins. Now I'm really ready for some campin'. The schedule is booked up until about July of 08 but I hope to make it to an Outback rally after that. Looking forward to meeting you in the future.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and yes, you will enjoy the Outback. Mine was a new to me also and I have not looked back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Rosevillebill!!!

Welcome aboard. We love our 21rs and will have it over to Morro Bay the first week of 2008. Hope to see you out there camping sometime!

Walter


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello and WELCOME !!! Glad to hear your feeling better! Stay well and enjoy!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome!!

Your going to love that new Cummins! What a difference in towing from the Tahoe...









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

RosevilleBill,

Welcome to yet another cancer survivor from another cancer survivor!

Enjoy your new rig(s).

Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

TO *Outbackers.com*
and






















On the new Outback trailer
I see you are from Roseville I'm assuming you are are from the Roseville in California by Sacramento. We live north of you in Yuba City. We have a 23RS and pull it with a Tahoe and have no problems towing into the mountains in fact every time we have towed it has been into the Sierras except for a trip to the coast. Now if I had a nice big truck that would be even better, but will have wait for that one but will have one someday.

I hope you enjoy your trailer as much as we enjoy ours and keep on posting on the cult ah ah ah I mean forum.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!

Kirk


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Another CA OBer. Congrats. But watch out for Dawn. She'll have you rallying in no time.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your 21RS. I hope that you guys get many years of camping, and I know that you will love it. We have had one for 2 years now and it is great. And am I glad that you are feeling better so you can enjoy camping even more.


----------

